# This years mice



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Since most of my mice refused to breed last year (thank you neighbors for restoring your roof all year long)
My stock gladly managed to survived.
So I'm happy to introduce you to my little darlings from this year.

Rec. Reds

































































My Siams
































Himalayan Satin:

















And he is a siam piebald mostly white. Not sure if he will get in the breeding stock or stay as pet.









And the rest









































Sadly most of them are male.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

some very pretty mice.


----------

